# Test if your ISP is manipulating BitTorrent traffic



## paroh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Glasnost: Test if your ISP is  manipulating BitTorrent traffic And post ur result*

	  	The Glasnost BitTorrent test takes approximately 8 minutes.         


> *broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest.php




My result: No blocking of bitorrent traffic or any type of manipulating of bitorrent traffic


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey thanks for sharing


----------



## aashish.joshi (Feb 28, 2010)

slightly off topic :

if you fear someone might be snooping on you for using p2p software, use peerblock from phoenix labs...it blocks certain IP, like those of known anti p2p organizations, government, etc...your computer can't access them and they can't access ur computer..


----------



## paroh (Feb 28, 2010)

The post is about  (ISP is manipulating BitTorrent traffic) User is connecting to internet through some isp. As some isp inspect the packets and can block or limit the speed of it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

isp limits upload rate at port 6881 .. sad


----------



## aashish.joshi (Mar 2, 2010)

you can change the port your torrent client uses to connect to the internet to prevent the above problem..for utorrent it is available under : *Preferences>Connection>Listening Port*.

Also uncheck the option "Randomize port each start"


----------

